
Apply HN: Echo Cut – Content curation that reduces media bias - Goalie27
The Name, from Echo Chamber and Paper Cut.<p>The Pain point.  Everyone considers news these days to be very biased politically and often it is.  However, instead of pulling away from this bias people more and more are gravitating towards it.<p>The Idea.  Create a news curation site organized by topic of the day, i.e. Panama Papers, Justice Scalia dying, debates, etc. Everything starts in the middle and readers decide if the article is left or right.  This will then cause the articles with bias to move to the right or left of the page.  The goal is for more people to read other sources and for writers and articles that are fair to remain in the middle.
======
dsr_
What's the business model? How will you prevent the business model from
destroying the integrity of the site? How will you detect cheating, vote
brigades, and other problematic users?

What is your competitive advantage over Reddit?

